# Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

Hallo Leute 
Ich bin gerade vom Nachtangeln an meinem Hausgewässer dem MLK wiedergekommen, war ein ganz schönes Sauwetter.
Ich war nicht allzulange da nur von 19.00Uhr bis heute morgen um 6.00Uhr.
In der Nacht 2.15Uhr habe ich einen schönen Schuppi von 22Pfund fangen können danach tat sich erstmal wieder nichts, dann aber um 5.30uhr ein Fallbiss auf einen 25mm Pellet ich mich schon gefreut und die Rute in die Hand genommen, dann ordentlich gekurbelt weil ich keinen gegendruckgespürt habe.
Irgendwann merkte ich ihn dann, vom Gefühl her war es ein Großer aber ich spürte auch das die Schnur in den Steinen vormir hang und da war es auch schon passiert es gab einen Knall und die Schnur war durch.
Das ist leider manchmal der Nachteil am Kanal, obwohl ich sofort an der Rutewar, konnte sich die Schnur doch zwischen die Steine klemmen (Rute stand recht Steil über den Steinen).

Wie schaut es eigetlich nun mit dem Karpfen aus, bekommt der die Schnur von alleine wieder raus???
 Das Blei der Festbleimontage sollte sich eigentlich kurz danach schon gelößt haben, tut es im Drill auch meistens.
Ich habe jetzt ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, auch wenn ich eigentlich nichts dafür kann.


----------



## Damyl (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen, auch wenn ich eigentlich nichts dafür kann.



Da musst du durch.
Wenn dir das ein schlechtes Gewissen macht, darfst du nicht mehr Angeln gehen. 
Sowas kann immer passieren.

Solange du nicht absichtlich mit zu schwachem Gerät, oder ungeeigneten Montagen, auf deinen Zielfisch gehst, kannst du doch nichts dazu. 

Mal ehrlich.........war das dein erster Fisch der abgerissen ist ?
Wenn ja, mach dich darauf gefasst das es irgendwann wieder passiert. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, ist Angeln nichts für dich.


----------



## CarpMetty (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Moin!
Mal ne kurze Frage, hast du Schlagschnur benutzt? Je dicker desto besser. Klar verhindert das trotzdem nicht, das man den ein oder anderen abriss beckommt, man hat aber wesentlich bessere Chancen den Fisch zu bekommen.
Ich Spiel auch schon mit den Gedanken auf meinen Rollen kommplett eine 0,60er Schnur aufzuspulen. 
Im Kanal sind nunmal jedemenge Hindernisse und scharfe Kannten.


----------



## Hook23 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

> tut es im Drill auch meistens.<  ???


----------



## BARSCH123 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



Hook23 schrieb:


> > tut es im Drill auch meistens.<  ???



Ich denke mal er meint, dass sich das Blei meistens schon im Drill löst..

Tl.


----------



## omnimc (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

schlechtes gewissen? dann dürftest du echt nicht mehr angeln. es kann schonmal vorkommen, das etwas schief geht wie in deinen fall.
in den meisten fällen (keine plan wieviel schnur der bursche am haken hat)schaffen es aber die fische.wenn sie sich nicht irgendwo vertütteln mit dem rest schnur. es gibt aber angler hier im board die büßen dabei sogar die rute mit ein.und wenn ein fisch mit einer rute im schlepptau unterwegs wird es evtl.schlimmer für ihm enden.
ich würde mir nix einreden an deiner stelle, somit verlierst du nur den mut.ich denke jeden von uns anglern wird früher oder später mal ein patzer wie deiner passieren.aber sich nun unmut zu machen, und bei der nächsten saison, sogar fische nur deswegen zu verangeln. wäre mir das das nicht wert ändern kannst du jetzt eh nix mehr. denk dir einfach beim nächsten mal fängst du genau diesen fisch und dann ist das gut.


----------



## Katteker (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



omnimc schrieb:


> schlechtes gewissen? dann dürftest du echt nicht mehr angeln. es kann schonmal vorkommen, das etwas schief geht wie in deinen fall.



Jup, ich empfehle Briefmarkensammeln...#d


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

So habe ausgeschlafen konnte die Nacht nicht schlafen die Mücken haben mich wach gehalten.
Also mit dem schlechtengewissen meine ich es natürlich nicht übertrieben, mich ärgert es bloß sehr das es sich angefühlt hat wie ein ordentlich großer und er abgerissen ist, hätte ja auch der Fisch des lebens sein können und schade ist es aber auch das er nun gepierct ist, hoffe er verliert ihn schnell wieder.
Das mit der Schlagschnur stimmt schon, ich werde es dann wohl auch mal versuchen.
So morgen gehts wieder zum Nachtangeln an den MLK


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



Damyl schrieb:


> Wenn dir das ein schlechtes Gewissen macht, darfst du nicht mehr Angeln gehen.



Warum darf man da bitte kein schlechtes Gewissen haben??


----------



## omnimc (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

am rhein hatte ich mal einen  ,der in der strömung gekämpft hat wie einen riesen fisch.ich gedrillt wie doof mit ca. 40 zuschauern im rücken. kumpel mit dem kescher neben mir viel nervöser als ich.
und was kam raus ein baumstamm ich voller adrenalin völlig erschöpft.
danach mit einen lachkrampf im bauch und kiefer zusammen gebrochen.
aber das beste waren die anteilsnahmen gesichter meiner zuschauer.
aber ich weiß nun das meine rute locker 40 kilo schaft.


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



omnimc schrieb:


> am rhein hatte ich mal einen  ,der in der strömung gekämpft hat wie einen riesen fisch.ich gedrillt wie doof mit ca. 40 zuschauern im rücken. kumpel mit dem kescher neben mir viel nervöser als ich.
> und was kam raus ein baumstamm ich voller adrenalin völlig erschöpft.
> danach mit einen lachkrampf im bauch und kiefer zusammen gebrochen.
> aber das beste waren die anteilsnahmen gesichter meiner zuschauer.
> aber ich weiß nun das meine rute locker 40 kilo schaft.


Das stimmt meistens ist es kleiner als man denkt, es sind einfach tolle kämpfer im Kanal.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Kann dir nur empfehlen, nehme Haken ohne Widerhaken.

Da beim Karpfenangeln die Schnur immer unter Spannung ist, gibt es keine Verluste, wenn ohne Widerhaken gefischt wird. Habe so schon sehr viele Karpfen gefangen. Selbst das Blei übt genügend Druck aus, dass der Haken nicht aus dem Maul fallen kann, liegt der Karpfen im Kescher und der Zug des Bleis fällt weg, fällt der Haken fast von alleine aus dem Fischmaul.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Moin moin,

Ohne Widerhaken?? Generell kein Problem! Aber auch kein Allheilmittel.

Nur das beim Fallbiss bzw. beim Bleiverlust die Fische leichter verloren gehen könnten.


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Also den Einwand das man ohne Wiederhaken fischen soll finde ich erlichgesagt echt gut, wie es jetzt bei einem Fallbiss aussieht und ob das Blei als Gewicht ausreicht müsste ich selber mal austesten, aber ein paar Versuche wäre es wert da würde ich ja selber sehn wie es ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Rein sicherheitshalber der Hinweis ( hier lesen  auch Neueinsteiger mit)

- nur Montagen verwenden bei denen zB. bei Schnurbruch das Blei abgestreift werden kann. Dann ist die Aussicht groß das der Fisch den (ohne Wiederhaken) Haken leichter verlieren kann.


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Das nach dem Blei nichts mehr kommen darf was das Blei behindern könnte kann man nicht oft genug sagen, es gibt genug leute die z.B ihr Leadcore mit einem Wirbel an der Hauptschnur verbinden.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Und das am besten in Verbindung mit Inlinebleien.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ohne Widerhaken?? Generell kein Problem! Aber auch kein Allheilmittel.
> 
> Nur das beim Fallbiss bzw. beim Bleiverlust die Fische leichter verloren gehen könnten.



Bei einem Fallbiss schwimmt der Fisch mit Blei auf den Angler zu, daher ist duch das Blei (größer 50g, meißt um 80g) Zug auf den Haken.

Selbstverständlich ist das fischen ohne Widerhaken keine Garantie dafür, dass der Fisch im Falle eines Schnurbruch keinen Schaden nehmen kann. Durch das Fischen ohne Widerhaken besteht die beste Chance, dass der Fisch den Haken und die daranhängende Schnur schnell verliert.

@TE, versuchs mal ohne Widerhaken, Du wirst dadurch nicht schlechter fangen.


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Ich werde es morgen schon testen


----------



## Gunnar. (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*



> Bei einem Fallbiss schwimmt der Fisch mit Blei auf den Angler zu, daher ist duch das Blei (größer 50g, meißt um 80g) Zug auf den Haken.


Trotzdem ist die Austeigerquote beim Fallbiss prozentual größer wie bei einem "normalen" Biß.
Sind die örtlichen Begebenheiten so das vermehrt mit Fallbissen zu rechnen ist würde ich mich gegen ohne Widerhaken entscheiden.


Anderes Beispiel:
2 Kumpels von mit sitzen zur Zeit an einem Gewässer an dem Haken ohne Widerhaken vorgeschrieben sind. Die beiden sind nun wirklich erfahrene Angler.Beiden angeln auch nicht zum erstenmale ohne Widerhaken und genausowenig sind sie nicht zum ersten Mal an diesem Gewässer. Nur eines bleibt , die Anzahl der Aussteiger an diesem Gewässer ist jedesmal höher als woanders.
Meines Erachtens ist der fehlende Widerhaken mit ein Grund dafür.


----------



## Carp-MV (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Wenn sowas passiert muss man die Sache ganz einfach abhaken können ohne jegliches schlechtes Gewissen.
Egal was man auch tut, eine absolute Perfektion wird niemand hier erreichen egal mit welcher Montage!


----------



## carphunter xd (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Es kann auch einfach sein das die karpfen in diesem gewässer weichere mäuler haben .Das kann daran liegen das es keine muscheln oder Krebse in diesem gewässer gibt .Schlagschnur ist denke ich auch eine gute möglichkein=)PS vllt sollte ich auch mal bei uns am mittellandkanal auf Karpfen fischen mfg carphunter xd


----------



## GrÜndi (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Kann ich auch ne Story zu loswerden...

Ich gestern abend am Fluß mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund geangelt. Später bin ich dann auf Wurm umgestiegen und hab das Stahlvorfach samt Köderfisch in meinem Eimer gebunkert.

Beim Aufräumen nachher gedankenlos und von 3h Regen geduscht, schütt ich Depp den Eimer samt Stahlvorfach und Köderfisch in den Fluss!#q#q#q

Direkt danach noch nen Rettungsversuch gestartet - aber leider mißlungen! #c

Jetzt mach ich mir nen Kopp.....!

Hoffe aber einfach mal ganz Naiv, das der Haken ziemlich schnell von selbst abgeht, bevor ein Räuber sich den toten Fisch nimmt!|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Hi,


Damyl schrieb:


> Da musst du durch.
> Wenn dir das ein schlechtes Gewissen macht, darfst du nicht mehr Angeln gehen.
> ...oder ungeeigneten Montagen, auf deinen Zielfisch gehst, kannst du doch nichts dazu.





omnimc schrieb:


> schlechtes gewissen? dann dürftest du echt nicht mehr angeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Kann dir nur empfehlen, nehme Haken ohne Widerhaken.


Japp, ich denke auch, dass sich dadurch für den Fisch bessere Chancen ergeben würden.|good:





Carp-MV schrieb:


> Egal was man auch tut, eine absolute Perfektion wird niemand hier erreichen egal mit welcher Montage!


Das mag ja stimmen, was aber nicht heißt, das man sich grundsätzlich nicht verbessern kann und alles was so geschieht gedankenlos hin nehmen muss. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Alpinestars (7. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Top!!! Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## colognecarp (8. August 2011)

*AW: Fisch abgerissen...Jetzt schlechts Gewissen*

Also wenn man mit guten Gewissen Fischen will sollte das Rig das schwächste Glied sein damit dieses als erstes reißt und dann barbeless Haken, aber wer macht das schon #c

Gruß
Patrick


----------

